# Maximum temperature for red crystal and cherry shrimp



## reefkeeper1 (Feb 9, 2010)

How sensitive are red crystal and cherry shrimp to daytime temperatures in the 90s? My office can get that warm in the summer on the weekends, and as long as the aeration and filtration are sufficient, how hardy are these shrimp? I ask coming from a reeftank where sps corals are very sensitive to high temperatures.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

CRS probably won't fair to well. They like stable environments.

RCS should be ok. I've had them up as high as 86F. They just got a little sluggish. Probably just using an air stone will keep the temps down enough. When my colony crashed due to a faulty heater, the tank temp was in the mid 90's.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

dont even bother with CRS, above 90 they will not last, its the temp swings more than the actual temp, it just stresses them out. RCS should be fine as long as there is an airstone, its the lower oxygen concentration in warm water that affects them. i used to keep a tank of them with your same conditions, temps would rise to high 80's, low 90's on weekends and they did fine. you can also set up a small fan on a timer to run on weekends, that should help keep you temps at a more manageable mid 80's on weekends. if your temps climb above 95, it will probably be an issue with even RCS. try a few and see how they do first.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

i agree with the previous 2 posts.

I had a 10 gal RCS tank with a heater that failed and my temp reached 97F. I lost around 7 out of 100+


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

While you will get conflicting reports on temperatures, I had my colony get really hot over the summer for a brief period of time when my air conditioning broke and I proceeded to loose 90% of my stock over the course of the next two months. I think stress did it. 

Heat + CRS don't mix too well IME but you can also get a chiller.

-Andrew


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

dhavoc said:


> dont even bother with CRS, above 90 they will not last, its the temp swings more than the actual temp, it just stresses them out. RCS should be fine as long as there is an airstone, its the lower oxygen concentration in warm water that affects them. i used to keep a tank of them with your same conditions, temps would rise to high 80's, low 90's on weekends and they did fine. you can also set up a small fan on a timer to run on weekends, that should help keep you temps at a more manageable mid 80's on weekends. if your temps climb above 95, it will probably be an issue with even RCS. try a few and see how they do first.


+1,

I keep a lot of heavily breeding cherries in a 60p at 84F, I've pulled several hundred from there over the last few months, maybe 1000?

So they do very well at high Discus temp ranges.
I added them to my 180 and have 300-400 with fry and the temp is also 83F.

I also add the culls to a 10 gal in the garage where it's 55F, they do fine in each place and breed. 

So pretty wide ranging critter and very tough.
CRS's, I did well at 79F, but not sure above that, I would not bother.
RCS are a much better general critter for planted tanks I'd suggest.

Regards, 
Tom Barr




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fwshrimp (Jun 26, 2008)

hi,

the best temp. for chrystal red, and other caridina cf. cantnensis, is 73,4-78,8 °F. at higher temperatures they grow to fast and bring shrimps sexual maturity earlier. but thei lifespan is shorter. 
at 86 °F for an extended period with a higher mortality expected.


----------



## Felf808 (Jan 22, 2008)

When I had low grade CRS babies popped out every 2-3 weeks but I didn't realize that the temperature was 85 until much later. Since then I moved onto higher grade CRS so a chiller was a must. 72-78 is a good range for breeding and coloration.


----------

